# Police Officer John Abraham



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer John Abraham

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Teaneck Police Department
New Jersey*
End of Watch: Monday, October 25, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* 257
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, October 25, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer John Abraham was killed in an automobile accident on Teaneck Road at approximately 2:00 am.

Officer Abraham was on patrol on Teaneck Road between Holland Terrace and Bennett Street when his patrol car collided with a utility pole, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

He was transported to Holy Name Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries a few hours later.

Officer Abraham had served with the Teaneck Police Department for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and son.

Agency Contact Information
Teaneck Police Department
900 Teaneck Road
Teaneck, NJ 07666

Phone: (201) 837-2600

_*Please contact the Teaneck Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Abraham.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Officer Abraham.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I must say the press in the U.K. emphasized a part of this man's service to his community in a much better way than that U.S. press coverage that emphasizes the "investigation" into the crash.

Hero police officer killed in car crash hours after he saved 87-year-old man | Mail Online


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Rest in Peace, Officer Abraham.


----------

